# Critique very possible purchase? 6 yo AQHA gelding.



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Quarter horse gelding
6 years old
Around 15 hands

Pedigree: 
Claritas Decision Quarter Horse

All I want is an old school bred using pony to play around with. This guy needs some work training wise but I'm cool with that. I rode him Wed and I like what I see and think he has some potential if he could get the training he deserves. 

I didn't see anything horridly wrong and unfortunately I didn't get better photos. 

Does anyone see anything I should be concerned with that really sticks out?
I'm pretty commited to him but the cash is still in my hand :wink:
When/if I get him I can post better photos.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Is he a little pigeon toed or is it just the angle of the picture? That's the only thing that really stuck out to me. He looks like a pretty nice horse with some solid bloodlines. Should make a really nice using pony .


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Very hard to see the front feet--I hadn't caught that. Otherwise he looks well put together and solid.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

In those pictures- the only thing i see thats horribly wrong is hes in a tie down with a barrel racer set up-- i love the hancock lines-he looks real cowy. :thumbsup: id buy him.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Is he a little pigeon toed or is it just the angle of the picture? That's the only thing that really stuck out to me. He looks like a pretty nice horse with some solid bloodlines. Should make a really nice using pony .


I see what you mean; when I looked him over in person he looked ok, so if he is I doubt it's to the point of being crippling. But I will keep that in mind and check him out again before I hand over the money!


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

toto said:


> In those pictures- the only thing i see thats horribly wrong is hes in a tie down with a barrel racer set up-- i love the hancock lines-he looks real cowy. :thumbsup: id buy him.


Yah. Keep in mind I did ride him; I'm buying him as a prospect based on built and bloodlines. I'm pretty sure his training needs to be started all over and then some, he for sure needs a training over haul. 

He wore a tie down when I rode him. Owner said they use it because he travels with his head up in the air... Need I say more? 

I flexed him left and right and he was willing but at the trot he is very stiff. He doesn't really stop well, won't back, and as soon as you ask for vertical flexion he throws his head in the air and avoids it. I work with a trainer and take lessons. I've worked on problem horses in the past and he isn't my first horse. After riding him I'm confident with restarting him he will be fine and is something I can handle.

On the plus side he backs great from the ground using the bit. 

They also never had his teeth checked out, so part of his training issues could be teeth and having possible wolf teeth yet? 

I'm hoping he's a diamond in the ruff!


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I did ride him in a snaffle bit too! 

For the record I'm not into barrels. I want a horse I can enjoy riding out, and maybe fool with local reining/ cow stuff on a super duper minor very very local level lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would not pay anywhere near what I saw them asking for him in the ad. I wouldn't because of the whole retraining issue. For that amount of money, I'd expect him to drop his head, be supple and to back while mounted at the very least. 

I can't comment on his confo in the front because of all the boots, splints and so on.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's built so solidly.. I really like him. Try and get video of how he moves from the front and back to be sure that the 'slight pigeon toe' on the fronts doesn't affect his movement.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I would not pay anywhere near what I saw them asking for him in the ad. I wouldn't because of the whole retraining issue. For that amount of money, I'd expect him to drop his head, be supple and to back while mounted at the very least.
> 
> I can't comment on his confo in the front because of all the boots, splints and so on.


Thank you.

The lady that owns him is very nice and really understood what I was talking about when working with him. Therefore I was able to talk her down to a price I can live with. I'm probably still paying on the higher end for him but I'm ok with that. I don't plan on selling him ever, so I'm not worried about resale value exceeding purchase price and training costs :lol:


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> He's built so solidly.. I really like him. Try and get video of how he moves from the front and back to be sure that the 'slight pigeon toe' on the fronts doesn't affect his movement.


Excellent idea.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Here is another photo, a little bit older and Im not sure it helps any
Every other photo they have of him hes all booted up everywhere. ****.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

He's a cute little guy.

I'm not opposed to tiedowns at all. In fact my mare just recently started using one to run barrels in, and it has helped her out a lot. However, she's as soft in the face as you can possibly get. The horse throws its head? I'd be asking why. Vet check him for sure. A lot of times, head throwing is discomfort or pain. Or he's just gotten into a bad habit.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Lopin N Paint said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The lady that owns him is very nice and really understood what I was talking about when working with him. Therefore I was able to talk her down to a price I can live with. I'm probably still paying on the higher end for him but I'm ok with that. I don't plan on selling him ever, so I'm not worried about resale value exceeding purchase price and training costs :lol:


As long as purchaser and seller both think they got the best end of the deal, then it's a good deal! :lol:


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> He's a cute little guy.
> 
> I'm not opposed to tiedowns at all. In fact my mare just recently started using one to run barrels in, and it has helped her out a lot. However, she's as soft in the face as you can possibly get. The horse throws its head? I'd be asking why. Vet check him for sure. A lot of times, head throwing is discomfort or pain. Or he's just gotten into a bad habit.


I wouldn't call it throwing his head. It felt to me like he learned to raise his head instead of lowering. I get the feeling it's the only thing that worked or him, so he does it.

Another thing is he was tense, not in a being dumb or doing something stupid, but I get the feeling someone used to hop on and rush off to the races. 

I worked with him for 15 minutes or so and I was thrilled; he was already starting to give downward at the stand still and was relaxing.

I can also say I sat on him for a good 10 minutes talking and you could feel an obvious sigh of relief... Like no one ever just sat around on him.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> As long as purchaser and seller both think they got the best end of the deal, then it's a good deal! :lol:


I wouldnt say he's a deal... Lol but I can live with the price. 
I guess if you want something bad enough you'll pay. I like his breeding and build... I would like him if he was plain bay but unfortunately in the world today color does sell... :-x which is stupid and another topic all together.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't like his front legs and with all the garb they had on them makes me wonder if he has had issues with soundness


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I didn't like his front legs and with all the garb they had on them makes me wonder if he has had issues with soundness


I wondered that too before i looked at him but every photo of every horse they have is all booted up. :lol: and they had a few.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I like the conversation you had with him, personally. Barring any serious deformities? That's all I'd need to know. Go for it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I didn't like his front legs and with all the garb they had on them makes me wonder if he has had issues with soundness


lol

I think it's really funny when people say this because I boot up to the nines for every single ride, except trail rides.




























I guess my horse is hiding some soundness problems...:lol: :lol:


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Lopin N Paint said:


> Yah. Keep in mind I did ride him; I'm buying him as a prospect based on built and bloodlines. I'm pretty sure his training needs to be started all over and then some, he for sure needs a training over haul.
> 
> He wore a tie down when I rode him. Owner said they use it because he travels with his head up in the air... Need I say more?
> 
> ...



I really like the sires side of his lines- His dams is nice too but more speed lines.

Lol definitely a training overhaul- im glad someone like you will be getting him.. i have the petrol if you buy him with the tie down ill let you borrow some to burn it! :lol: 

Thats like how my dhs gelding was too- he is definitely a diamond just needed some polishing.. sounds like your guys got nice ground manners- id say a lot to do with him not wanting to back under saddle is that he just never been asked much.

horses need their teeth done depending on their diet- ive got a 17 year old mare that has good teeth and never been floated- the woolf teeth are removed when the bit is tinging off them and causing pain- some horses dont have them others do.. he can have his wolf teeth if hes grown them they show up early on.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> lol
> 
> I think it's really funny when people say this because I boot up to the nines for every single ride, except trail rides.
> 
> ...


I was the same, only my poison was blindingly-white polos. Perfectly wrapped. Every ride.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Lopin N Paint, I like this guy. Love his bone. And I'm a complete sucker for blue roans


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> lol
> 
> I think it's really funny when people say this because I boot up to the nines for every single ride, except trail rides.
> 
> ...


 I said it because I didn't like the way his legs looked in the confo shot not because of the boots but glad I could give you a reason to show off your hot pink boots. lol


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Now just crossing my fingers everything falls into place. I've lost horses that were said to be sold to me before 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Lopin N Paint said:


> Thanks everyone. Now just crossing my fingers everything falls into place. I've lost horses that were said to be sold to me before
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All I can say is hopefully yu will get a vet check as his left front leg looks swollen


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> All I can say is hopefully yu will get a vet check as his left front leg looks swollen


? 
I dont see it- where?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

from the knees down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

On the training end, it sounds like this gelding is exactly where mine was when I bought it- needs work, but nothing dangerous or crazy. I might have paid more than my guy was 'worth' as well, but there a lot to be said for a temperament you like in a pleasure horse. It's easy to work on training with a horse that wants to please. I love his ears. If you get him, please share more pictures and progress!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought it looked swollen too, Churumbeque, and as I was reading about the training issues was wondering if maybe they were pain issues instead.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> from the knees down
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can kinda see it, but I think it's the angle and shadows.

The seller was very honest about him. However I will check it out a little more. 


At the risk of being flamed: 

I have a personal set price limit on what I will and will not have vet checked. He falls under the limit of not getting one.
I have had one horse in my lifetime vet checked, my last one, and I had to put him down this spring at only 11 years old and only owning him a year. :-(

Not that vet checks aren't worth it, but I'm willing to take the risk I guess.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've bought many horses over the years-mares, stallions, geldings-from free to a few thousand dollars-never had a vet check & only had 1 horse turnup unsound, but even that may not have been found in a check. I did have her for a couple of years & ponied her a lot w/out problems,so maybe the problem happened later & I missed the injury somehow.

He is a handsome fellow & I really like his color & build. With a little polishing, I think he'll really shine!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Crooked front legs. I mean really crooked. 

I like him but keep that in mind.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Hopefully I can go see him again Sunday and or Monday again.

Elana, crooked how? Like toeing in? 

Sunday or Monday I will try for better photos. My trainer is going with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I can kinda see how his knees seem to dip into the inside... I'll look him over good again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Lopin N Paint said:


> Hopefully I can go see him again Sunday and or Monday again.
> 
> Elana, crooked how? Like toeing in?
> 
> ...


his pasterns look very up right. looks like you have a lot of leg issues and if you can't see it you really would be benefited from having a vet look at him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck Paint! Sorry I never sent you that sale ad I mentioned, I asked BM to share it and she never did, so maybe she's changed her mind about the horse I was thinking of. Sounds like you've found something good though.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> his pasterns look very up right. looks like you have a lot of leg issues and if you can't see it you really would be benefited from having a vet look at him
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not really seeing very upright pasterns?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I ran a 2 week trial by the sellers. I know a lot of people won't do them but it would give me 2 weeks to get our hands on him. Worth a try. 

If they won't do a 2 week trial ill just take the trainer out to see him I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Lopin N Paint said:


> I'm not really seeing very upright pasterns?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


they look like it from the front picture but you don't have very good pictures so it's hard to tell
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> they look like it from the front picture but you don't have very good pictures so it's hard to tell
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was looking at the photo on page 2.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Ok, Sunday afternoon we go for round two! Yay!

I'm for sure going to look at, and express my concerns to my trainer about, those front legs. She knows a lot about conformation and going for a second look I will be paying more attention myself. It's hard notice everything in an hour. Lol. 

My trainer also did a lot of research of barefoot trimming and she does a fantastic job with it so she will have a good idea about his feet. 

I like him, but if he won't stay sound for general use I'm going to have to pass which will suck. I'm hoping its just the photo angle that's throwing everyone off. 

I will try for better photos Sunday.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

He is a nice looking horse. I did think his left leg was swollen in the photo too, but I think it is just the angle of the photo and how he is standing. His left leg looks straight, the right leg is slightly bend and tipped in making him look pigeon toed. You'd have to look at him straight on and squared up better.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Well, I went back with my trainer yesterday.

We spent about 3 hours with him. I tacked him up and did all the work myself then my trainer got on.

My trainer made him look 100 times better! We rode without a tie down OR boots. My trainer gave him a ton of rein and just let him lope out and once he realized that tie down wasnt there to lean against he looked a lot better, he dropped his head some and looked more relaxed. 

I'm pretty sure he saw more work yesterday than he had in a while. 
He was sound when we finished up.

He DOES toe in a little tiny bit on the left leg and the left fetlock is ever so slightly larger than the other, it was not swollen but possibly a past injury. 
With proper trimming the toeing in shouldnt be a major deal for me, and the slight inlargment of the fetlock appeared very old, and after 3 hours of riding the horse (on and off with breaks) who is out of shape he stayed sound and had no heat.

We are going to take a chance with him. 
I've heard the Hancock bred horses are a bit harder and more stubborn to break (so the reputation says) but once broke they are a horse you can rely on. 
He has some ghosts haunting him yet from past training but my trainer is sure after some GOOD miles (and a ton of circles and softening) he will forget about all that 'cowboying'.

The part that concerned us the most was he backs soft from the ground, but even after getting softer under saddle he would not take a step backward... 

My trainer told me she wouldn't hesitate to tell me to buy him because she knows I will back off, do what she says, go back to the 'boring work' and not push him into training too quick.


The seller and I agreed on a price I can live with, so he should make it home this week. I was looking for a more finished horse, and my trainer and I laughed about that because we both can never make that happen. Some how we are drawn to 'problem' horses. But I know you can't save them all... But my trainer feels this one is worth a little extra elbow grease!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats on the new fella. Wishing all the best luck with him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats! I'd be really glad to see some better pictures of the gorgeous guy when you get him home.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Whoohoo 11:00 Friday can't come soon enough!


----------

